# [ENTJ] Fictional Characters



## Hey_There (May 24, 2017)

I was just curious, do you know any ENTJ characters from movies , series ,games or anime?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Malory Archer

https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/144809132270/archer-malory-archer-entj


----------



## HeadofHudet (Jun 7, 2015)

Lelouch (Code Geass).

Erwin Smith (Attack on Titan).

Anora, Arl Eamon (Dragon Age: Origins).

Lews Therin, Demandred, Siuan Sanche, Tuon, Pedron Niall (Wheel of Time)

Negan (The Walking Dead (comic))

Blackfish, Euron Greyjoy, Brown Ben Plumm, possibly also Cersei (A Song of Ice and Fire)


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Gordon Gecko (Wall Street)
Bobby Axelrod (Billions)
Frank Underwood (House of Cards)
Chuck Bass (Gossip Girl)
Raymond Reddington (The Black List)
Irene Adler (Sherlock)
Artemisia (300: Rise Of An Empire)


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I would say Tommy Shelby from Peaky Blinders. Though I'm not entirely sure he's INTJ or ENTJ


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Dare said:


> Gordon Gecko (Wall Street)
> Bobby Axelrod (Billions)
> Frank Underwood (House of Cards)
> *Chuck Bass (Gossip Girl)*
> ...


Chuck Bass ENTJ! Never heard that before. I'm curious, what makes you suggest that?


----------



## Yenna (May 27, 2017)

Tommy Shelby is an INTJ for me. He's an introvert, and his Fi is quite visible- from time to time.
Chuck Bass ENTJ? :O


----------



## Little Lady (May 12, 2017)

Spencer Hastings from Pretty Little Liars

Katherine Pierce from The Vampire Diaries (although there are also good arguments for ENTP or looping ENFP...)

Princess Bubblegum from Adventure Time

Misaki Ayuzawa from Kaichou wa Maid-sama!

Azula and Sokka (god, I love them both) from Avatar: The Last Airbender

There are more but those are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

olonny said:


> Chuck Bass ENTJ! Never heard that before. I'm curious, what makes you suggest that?


He seems classic ENTJ to me. He's ambitious, confident to the point of cocky, intelligent, entrepreneurial, extroverted, plans far into the future (Ni), is often blunt (Te), calm exterior -- rarely expresses (hidden) feelings (Fi), indulges in Se in various ways.

Once Upon a cognition - Chuck Bass (Gossip Girl) - ENTJ - Chuck Bass (Gossip Girl) - ENTJ

https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/85419519004/gossip-girl-chuck-bass-entj-extroverted

Fwiw, from the few episodes I saw, I thought Tommy from Peaky Blinders was an INTJ.


----------



## Drog (May 11, 2017)

Wonder Woman
Erick cartman 
Magneto
Sauron 
Imperator Furiosa
Thanos
Darkseid
Voldemort
Lex Luthor
Palpatin
Bane in comics success to broke the Batman
Soldier 76
Freezer
Loki
Bruce wayne but not Batman , But its more easy for an ENTJ to be an INTJ than an INTJ become a ENTJ. 

Why everybody want to be INTJ ? 

We are shown as assholes in pop culture, yet which people events do most well and which most events change the world were INTJ, go do not know you are ok but pop culture show that the INTJ And ENTJ are enemies, whereas it is just that the ENTJ are more experienced in the social.
Hopefully this does not affect the vision of other peoples here ,


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Balalaika, from _Black Lagoon_.










Cornelia, from _Code Geass_.










General Krantz, from _Prison Break_.










Yuri Orlov, from _Lord of War_.


----------



## Ofifi (Mar 3, 2017)

Patrick Bateman (American Psycho)
Marsellus Wallace (Pulp Fiction)
Tony Stark [Iron Man (Comics)]
Alex DeLarge (A Clockwork Orange)
Light Yagami (Death Note)
Princess Carolyn (BoJack Horseman)
Sick Boy (Trainspotting)
Joe Cabot (Reservoir Dogs)


----------



## FaizahMI (Jun 22, 2017)

I was under the impression that Blair was the Entj and Chuck the Intj


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Azazel and Charioce (Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul)
Griffith (Berserk)
V (V for Vendetta -- the most obvious ENTJ 1w9 but is always fucking mistyped)
Irako Seigen (Shigurui -- could be INTJ but I wouldn't bet on that)
Orihara Izaya (Durarara)

You know the others, more 'stereotypical' ones.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

I think Drog was a bit confused. Some of those are just introverts forced into action. Magneto reminds me of ISTJ. When ISTJs say they are going to get something done, they do it, meeting their obligations no matter the personal cost, and they are baffled by people who don’t hold their own word in the same respect. Combining laziness and dishonesty is the quickest way to get on ISTJs’ bad side. Consequently, people with the ISTJ personality type often prefer to work alone, or at least have their authority clearly established by hierarchy, where they can set and achieve their goals without debate or worry over other’s reliability. To ISTJs, honesty is far more important than emotional considerations, and their blunt approach leaves others with the false impression that ISTJs are cold, or even robotic. Create and Enforce Order is one of their core principles. When they are given power, and see injustice they will dig their claws in, and direct the war without a second thought. You can tell magneto is not the extrovert, the way he recruits with a soft word of logic. He offers protection and calm in a stormy sea.


----------

